# World Eaters with Bolters?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you think when it comes to World Eaters and using anything other than a chain wear and pistol? I dunno why but it comes across as unusual for me, but I assume not all world eaters would be raving bezerkers, or would they?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Nope its perfectly fluffy for world eaters to still have bolters, not all are completely psychopathic

Whilst all 1k sons are rubrics or sorcs, and all death guard are plague marines, theres no indication that all world eaters are berserkers or all ECs are noise marines.

After all khorne cares not from where the blood flows as long as it flows

If i remember background fluff for kharne has "regular" world eaters


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

It is perfectly fluffy for them to have bolters. In 40k, Khorne is about destruction, not just in close combat, hence why the Khorne titans and daemon weapons are the most devastating and destructive. Havocs are a very nuce fluffy choice for Khorne armies at the minute actually.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

yup, khorne cares not from where the blood flows, just that it flows.

while its true khorne worshipers tend to favour martial combat, not all of them have to. a heavy bolter will make people bleed just as much as a chainsword might


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok cool, was going to make my bog standard bolter using troops as word bearers, but gonna keep them world eaters, especially if the rumours about the legion armies are true.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

For me it's perfectly normal. First World Eater I ever saw had a Bolter, back when WD was good...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think World Eaters using complete and balanced armies is awesome.

Is it fluffy? That's debatable. There's was a shift in the fluff to make world eaters all raving close combat maniacs. In the old Realm of Chaos Slaves to Darkness, the Khorne/world eaters army had tactical marines and devastators as well. As it has been pointed out, Khorne cares not where the death comes from.

As for World Eaters themselves, I'm less clear on that now. I agree that not all Emperor's Children are noise marines, but I think the background now implies if not declares that all World Eaters are berzerkers. However I'm sure there are berzerkers that are not World Eaters and vice-versa, there are Khorne marines who are not world eaters.

To sum up, I'd say go for it. A khorne army that wipes the field with the enemy by being tactically intelligent and martially successful seems much more successfully murderous than one who runs headlong at the enemy and dies before they reach them.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are going to include non-berzerker world eaters you might want to think about putting them in their pre-heresy colour scheme of white with blue trim: they won't have had the centuries of blood stain their armour to red.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm that would be cool, although most of my army is already red, and the World Eaters with bolters have the khorne helmets from FW on now. Not painted my Dread tho, so could possibly do that in the normal World Eaters colours to.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> What do you think when it comes to World Eaters and using anything other than a chain wear and pistol? I dunno why but it comes across as unusual for me, but I assume not all world eaters would be raving bezerkers, or would they?



You (and many, many others) really need to get over this stereotypical version of Khorne's fluff.

This is what Codex Chaos Daemons states about Bloodthirsters, the absolute pinnacle of Khorne's physical manifestation into the 'real' universe:


_Bloodthirster's are the perfect embodiment of Khorne's infinite anger, of *his unparalleled marshal discipline* and of his inextinguishable lust for blood. They are the commanders of Khorne's Legions, leading them into battle and unleashing the blood-hungry hordes of their master without mercy or compassion, *and yet with an implacable tactical efficiency*. _


I've bolded the two most important parts with regard to the OP.

So you can see it clearly states on page 28 of Codex Chaos Daemons, that the entity that perfectly embodies Khorne in the material realm leads Khornate armies with 'unparalleled marshal discipline' and 'implacable tactical efficiency'.

Why does Khorne in your (and others) mind suddenly start caring were the blood comes from?

You think Khorne is disappointed when a Marine with a Heavy Bolter explodes an Imperial Guardmen in a shower of blood, bone and mushed goo? 

Do you think Khorne is impressed when his warriors decide to charge tanks with a bolt pistol and Chainsword? 

Or do you think he would rather they caused much more devastation by firing their Missile Launchers at them, engulfing those enemy tanks, and anyone standing by, in a sea of agonizing flames, death and destruction?

Plus just look at this:












Even Kharn himself picked up a flamer in order to get his comrades back into the fight, and don't assume that was because the planet was cold. 

It was because burning the shit out of all the structures available meant his legion had no more cover and would be forced back into the fight. And also its much easier to motivate large numbers of people to go forward by burning their bridges (metaphorically AND literally) behind them. Whereas if he had swung his chain axe, he would be killing his men, not pushing them out and forwards.

If you think about it, even in his crazed state Kharn was clearly capable of strategically thinking about what way would be best to 'motivate' his comrades to get stuck into the fight again. 

By interpreting the fluff in such a narrow fashion, not only are you denying yourself possibilities, but your also actually doing the Chaos entity you warband is following, a very severe injustice. 

I personally don't think Khorne would be pleased when your warband leader stands before his skull throne and says "Sorry we lost the battle, I just thought you would like us more if we charged tanks with are bare hands, and ran across no-man's land like idiots ... whoops!"



Sorry if this sounds like a rant (it kind of is), but everyone needs to stop associating each Chaos God with such narrow scope of interpretation. Especially when the actual fluff clearly states that those narrow interpretations are just false.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im pretty sure all chaos marines in the service of khorne would use any and all means at there disposal to get the job done, if they didnt use every avilable resource to kill and only favourd hand to hand they would be a distant memory,a world eater would soften up at range and go in for the face to face kill only when its appropriate to do so


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Khorne has never cared who or whats blood is spilled, his enemies, his followers, the method, ect. He prefers any method that gets it done except Psykers.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Khorne likes mortals one way, dead and in little pieces. How they end up in that way does not matter.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

get a Dreadnought/Defiler, they work well with the fluff, tearing chunks from the squidgier parts of your enemies and really getting the blood pumping! They also efficiently wreck those annoying little boxes (tanks) with blood sacks inside (crew/passengers)! 
Despite agreeing that shooting is just as good for Khorne as ranged, chucking loads of Bezerkers at someone does have a very primordial appeal. 
For Khorne, necrons are no fun. They don't bleed.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

HOGGLORD said:


> For Khorne, necrons are no fun. They don't bleed.


they go crunch under berzerkers though, which is fine by me


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

DAC, thanks, that's exactly what I was referencing!

Also consider the old Khornate daemon engines, they were all ranged - except maybe the cauldron of blood.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

No, I just give my entire army Mark of Khorne, from the Lord to the Devastators.
Granted, I usually run one squad of the regular marines and 3 of Berzerkers, one squad of the Devastators, and one of infiltrated Chosen... a squad of Terminator champs... and a lord with Bloodfeeder and a Daemon Prince.
Vehicle support is usually a land raider, predator, dreanought... usually depends on the points of the game.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> SNIP.


I completely agree - but this applies to ALL fluff.

"What do you mean Khorne and Slaanesh hate each other? There are plenty of instances when they've fought together in the past." - etc etc.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Well since Death Company can now have bolters and they are arguably more batshit crazy than Bezerkers because they suffer from _rage_ I don't see any reason why not.


----------

